# Carve Your Own -- Who's Done It?



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I know we have some superb Pipe Carvers on the board, so this is more directed towards those that have bought the kits or a block of Briar (or cob) and made your own. Pics would help. Let's see 'em!

The reason I'm curious is because I can possibly see a future contest out of this. A sort of Carve It then a Puff Puff Pass thing... To let other members smoke and evaluate your work. Would only be for new carvings and not those already done, with pics posted to show daily progress. Each pipe would be accompanied with a journal for each Piper's comments and evaluation. Nothing set in stone yet, just toying with the idea.

Here's one I did a while back... It's not the prettiest thing in my collection but it smokes well. It was a pre-drilled kit, and all "carving" was done with hand files and sandpaper.. No power tools of any kind.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice effort. Briar is a lovely material to work with - I was astounded by how hard the wood is. I was carving a bit on a wrecked estate pipe and can see how the material takes such fine carving. 

I've often been tempted by the "Carvit" meerschaum kits that come up from time to time on eBay, but never taken the plunge. Was yours carved from a commercially available kit?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't tried one. Maybe one day.



steinr1 said:


> I was astounded by how hard the wood is.


You know...a friend of mine told me he was in a B&M, and the owner had a "carve your own" predrilled kit out on the counter (along with a knife of some sort) for patrons to play around with. His assessment - "it was like trying to cut concrete with a butter knife." :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice pipe I like the Baccy behind it!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Neat idea. I possess just enough knife skills to land me in the emergency room but I would definitely follow the thread.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I came ready to talk about pumpkins... lol


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a fine looking pipe, Dale! I would love to do this some day.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hmmm I really want to do this very badly! Especially since I want a natural pipe!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd take that pipe anyday, Dale. Great job. I would definitely be up for a contest like this. I've thought about carving my own for a very long time.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got a pr-drilled straight shank in a box waiting on me to figure out what shape to carve it into. 

Nice carving Dale!!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice work!

I have some hand tools, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> I came ready to talk about pumpkins... lol


LOL!!!!

Someone give this man RG, I can't again!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> Someone give this man RG, I can't again!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It was a kit... Pre-drilled and waiting to be shaped. I had a totally different shape in mind when I started, but ended up with what you see.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I haven't had the nerve to try yet, but it is tempting.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

That doesn't look like a pipe that was carved by someone who doesn't do it for a living. To clear that up that is an awesome pipe.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> Hmmm I really want to do this very badly! Especially since I want a natural pipe!


I probably would do it very badly.

I've "reworked" a duff bent Billiard estate pipe completely once. Removed all dents, lowered the rim to remove the really bad rounding from knocking out (about 2-3 mm - it was BAD), shortened the shank to match and removed as much of the briar faults that this exposed as possible. Stem reshaped to suit and the whole shooting match polished up. Still need to finish the polishing (some buffing mops are on my list), but not a bad job if I do say so myself (which I do). I may re-stamp with my own nomenclature as this has all gone. But nothing from scratch. A whole different ballgame. The reworking was more than enough work.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Started with something close to this...


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

I am 100% for a carve-your-own contest. Mind you, I would probably lose horribly, but it would still be fun.

The only problem I see with the judging system would be that these kits are usually pre-drilled, which means that a large part of the smokability of a pipe will depend on the original manufacturer, and not the puffer who carved it. Still, I very much like the idea of a pass-around type of deal, as long as everyone properly sterilizes the pipe between puffers


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It wouldn't be judged on the smokability, per-say, but rather the actual carving, shape, feel, and general look of each pipe. Any pre-drilling mishaps wouldn't be counted as a negative because it simply isn't in the carver's control.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> Started with something close to this...


Man, I can't believe you didn't keep a thick plateaux rim! It'd break my heart to file that down.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

It did... Like I said, I had a completely different shape in mind what I started, they it just didn't happen for me so I got what I got. A good smoker so I'm good with it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I watched about 2+ hours of youtube vids last night on this subject. I can't wait to try mine. Hopefully, it will come out as nice as Dale's.
Its seems easier if you have a lathe, but it can be done with a handsaw, files, and sandpaper.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Would love to see some of y'all's carvings.

So, as an actual contest... Who's interested?

After the first of the year perhaps... We'd get a timeline going. You'd have to buy a kit (or whatever you'd like to use) and all participants would take pics of their daily progress, but save them until the end. That way no one's ideas become known, leaving each to their own designs. You could include actual pics with your journal as it journeys along to each carver... It's up to you. 

Hoping we can possibly get this started by January 31st as the final deadline to purchase your needed supplies and give a 30 day start from there to finish the pipes and start the mailing. All pipes entered would mail weekly to the next person on the list, with each person mailing one pipe and getting a different pipe each week to evaluate.

Details would be nailed down later but this is the gist of the idea.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

I would be willing to participate in the project. I doubt I'll be able to make anything all that special, since I don't have access to any decent power tools, and especially not a lathe, but it would still be fun and educational. I would also be willing to donate prizes, if need be.

I like the idea of starting on the first, but I would say that participants be polled for the time constraints. For some, a month is quite a bit of time. For others, a month doesn't average out to that much spare time. But as you said, details. For now, I throw in my support for the idea.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a great idea! I can't wait to see how it turns out. I started with a kit or two a couple of years ago and have made quite a few pipes since and I can definitely recommend it. It's tons of fun. Let me dispell any thoughts that you need a lathe to create a beautiful pipe. Many very successful pipe makers (I might even venture to say most) do not use a lathe for shaping.

For those who want to participate and don't want to invest much I'd suggest rigging yourself up something like this:










You can do a great deal of basic shaping with a setup like this and it won't set you back much money. You can pick up what you need at HD or Lowes and use an old hand drill. By clamping the trigger on the drill or wedging it with something you can get a pretty good speed for shaping. Careful if you use a bench grinder or a disc sander like you'd use for general woodworking. At the high speeds most of those type of tools have you'll remove a lot of briar fast and you can easily launch your pipe across the workshop. Heck, the setup above will do a pretty good job of launching your pipe so even with that take a firm grip until you get used to it and use the slowest speed possible. Dremel tools will also remove briar fairly well, but you have to be very careful not to slip and damage your work.

Of course, you will see pipe makers who use lathes in their work, some for shaping, but many use them primarily for drilling and stem work which you won't need on a kit. You'd have to be pretty good on a lathe to shape that way anyway. Certainly, many top pipe makers use only a sander of some type for shaping. A set of files will help you to shape the more intricate parts of the pipe (like the area where shank/bowl join) as will hand sanding.

Of course there are many, many ways to shape a pipe. But you will find briar is a hard material to cut or carve and it will create a fine dust that will cover everything when you sand. Wear at least a simple paper dust mask if you use the setup I have pictured. If you have a good bandsaw or a good japanese type handsaw you can do some rough shaping with these, but be careful. You can easily cut too far and ruin your pipe!

My main advice would be to go sloooooooooooow. It's easy to go further than you want when your are shaping, and of course you can't put wood back on. Be ready to make changes to your design as you go, because it's hard to hit a specific shape, particularly at first. I can't remember which famous pipe maker said this (one of the Danish greats I believe) but I think it is true. When he was shown a beautiful pipe by a new carver he said, "Very nice. Now let me see if he can make 10 that are exactly the same shape!"

Remember, you only really need patience and some sandpaper to make a pipe out of a kit. But if you go that route be prepared to take some time to complete your work. As for the length of the contest, I wouldn't rush it. I'd give everyone at least two or three months to complete their work, so that those without much free time could still participate, but that's just my 2 cents worth.

Enjoy, and prepare to become addicted to making pipes. It's a blast!

BTW: Here are some places you can get a good kit:

http://www.jhlowe.com/briar.htm
http://www.pipemakers.org/PreboredBriarKits.html
http://www.pimopipecraft.com/prebored.html

I can't wait to see the results, and consider me in for donating a prize or two as well!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Erik! :tu

I don't have any power tools either, not even a Dremel tool. It takes a little work, but it can be done.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice John... Thanks! :tu


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

No problem, Dale! This is one of the best ideas we've had around here in a while. I should also mention that for those who want to learn more about pipe making I highly recommend the pipe makers forum.

Pipe Makers' Forum - the only forum site for pipe makers on the web

Tons of information there from a bunch of very nice, experienced pipe makers.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Changing this post. :doh:

*** I love the idea Dale. It would be hard for me to participate, due to the fact that I am limited physically. I've always wanted to do one for myself, but it would take me FOREVER ound: Best idea for contest in a while. :tu


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

I would be in.... I also have more ebauchon blocks coming in. I would be happy to drill and cut tenons for everyone that wanted it. I could do each one for $15.00 shipped or maybe trade for baccy. Im limited on stems only have 4 varieties.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd love to participate. As of right now, I can't commit...but money and time constraints that recently slapped me in the face out of nowhere should (I hope!) loosen up after the first of the year. 

Still, a one month deadline sounds kinda tight. John's suggestion of 2 or even 3 months sounds more realistic. That said, I've never done this, so I don't have a clue how long it would take, maybe a month is plenty of time?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd be interested in the contest also!!

Count me in and I also agree that a month might be a little too short of time to accomplish it.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

How much would it cost to get a kit? Would I need power tools, or can I just do this by hand?


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking at the links john posted on the last page, you're looking at about between $15.00-$40.00 USD for a kit. Pipes and cigars have em for $24.

I've been wanting to do a carve your own, and the contest may well be the shove I need. I personally would want to start with a non-bored block of briar, But I'm odd and if I'm doing stuff from scratch, I wanna actually do it.

As far as power tools, No, you don't need them. I would be using my cordless baby hilti for the holes and rough sanding. A small saw for getting the rough shape before that. Then a couple files and hand sanding from there for the final shape. I don't see any reason you can't do it with just a small hand saw and some sandpaper.

Hmmm... Man, I got ideas swimming though my head now... Ok. Count me in for the contest.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I would but shipping a pipe too a from France every week would be too hard. If you do it after first of the year count me in for the carving and pics but ill just smoke it here. Lol. In boat with Clifford can't even think about it till first of year. That said I like p and c for 24 bucks.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I'd be interested in the contest also!!
> 
> Count me in and I also agree that a month might be a little too short of time to accomplish it.


I agree I just carved my first.... and it took me about 60 days, but I maybe have 20 hours in it.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

One question about the contest, would we all start with the same kit? Or would we choose which one to get?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Each carver could/would chose their own medium... Briar, Meer', Corncob...Pre-drilled or not... It's all good. It's whatever the carver wants to start with. 

Also, 90 days sounds good. Some would finish sooner but that would give plenty of time for all.

It's just a rough idea at this point... All phases would be voted on by the participants, to a large degree.

So.... Is February 1st a good starting point for everyone?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

edit - deleted my reply. Dale posted about the same time I did and answered the question.



DSturg369 said:


> Each carver could/would chose their own medium... Briar, Meer', Corncob...Pre-drilled or not... It's all good. It's whatever the carver wants to start with.
> 
> Also, 90 days sounds good. Some would finish sooner but that would give plenty of time for all.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds Good!


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

Good with me!


----------



## Tylerlane (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't enter the contest because I've made a few more since my kit, but here's my first. I made it from a Pimo kit:










You gotta start somewhere.

I look forward to seeing the results of the contest.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I've done it twice from simple blocks of briar and I proved that really bad and quick hand drilling does not have much of an affect on smokeability. Must be the quality of the briar. Obviously, just my opinion but the damn things smoke great. Was not expecting much from them and was astonished on first smoke. Again, they were not pre-drilled. They don't look great and are not even finished (don't have my own garage,) so I'll pass on the pics. A fun project for those who dabble in woodwork.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang bunch of enablers, I'm in. This sounds like a great winter project and something to fill the time between the holidays and Spring.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Great looking pipe Dale, and sounds like a great thread idea, I've often looked at the pre-drilled blocks and thought about it.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

DSturg369 said:


> Each carver could/would chose their own medium... Briar, Meer', Corncob...Pre-drilled or not... It's all good. It's whatever the carver wants to start with.
> 
> Also, 90 days sounds good. Some would finish sooner but that would give plenty of time for all.
> 
> ...


Works for me! I've asked the wife for a carving kit for Christmas and I'll be home on block leave in February so I'll have plenty of time for this.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

It's great to see the interest in pipe carving. I began with blocks of sugar maple, an amber acrylic stem off a MM Cob and an angle grinder C-clamped to my workbench. I have since tooled way up and am doing a few pipes a month complete with hand cut stems. It's a great hobby and at the moment is putting food on the table. 

*Subscribed*


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I could never reach your level of expertise Hekthor. On my pipe, the flow is way off, the lines are here and there, and although I don't have a micrometer, I'm sure the walls are nowhere near the same thickness all the way around. But, it feels good in my hand and smokes well, and I made it, so it has a special place in my rotation. It was quite a joy make and is a fond memory every time I smoke it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

This sounds like tons of fun, count me in!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> I could never reach your level of expertise Hekthor. On my pipe, the flow is way off, the lines are here and there, and although I don't have a micrometer, I'm sure the walls are nowhere near the same thickness all the way around. But, it feels good in my hand and smokes well, and I made it, so it has a special place in my rotation. It was quite a joy make and is a fond memory every time I smoke it.


Don't sell yourself short. Your first looks better than my first attempt. Once you get the basic skills and tools down it becomes easier to focus on design.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Tylerlane said:


> I can't enter the contest because I've made a few more since my kit, but here's my first. I made it from a Pimo kit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First attempt? I've seen many commercially produced pipes that stand in shame compared to this one.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

This definitely sounds like fun. I'll give it a shot too!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Okay... This looks like it could definitely be a GO... So the contest is going to happen.

Have to head to work soon but I'll start the "official" thread tonight when I get home, for sign-ups and getting started on the debates on what we'd like to do.

I will start with saying that the deadline to have all materials on hand - Kit or whatever you'll be carving plus tools or carving/shaping materials - will be Jan 31st of 2013. This gives us plenty of time between now and then to cross the "t's" and dot the "i"s" and establish some simple rules to keep it all in order and also to keep it fun.

We'll get started on Feb 1st and have 3 months from that time to complete your pipes and have them ready to mail to the first person on the list of participants.

After I post the *Official Pipe Carver Contest Sign-Up's* thread tonight, simply add your name to the list, and add any questions, comments, concerns, or ideas you'd like.

Should be a lot of fun for all. And who knows... There might even be a serious Artist or 3 out there among us.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds good, Dale!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here we go... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...pipe-carver-contest-sign-ups.html#post3724114


----------

